# Surrey Tour Reigate Hill 26th April



## duncan mackie (Apr 7, 2013)

OK who's up for this one?

The good news is the course is right on the M25, the bad news is that it looks rather open and easy (famous last words....) but at Â£36 on a Friday afternoon it's got to be worth it just to get out in the sunshine!

I'm in, I think Oddsocks is from our last conversation (!) (and the fact that he's lying 4th on the leaderboard)
but are we going to get blown away by J.S and his new toys? does the fish fancy the water on this course? 

http://www.golfdaysuk.co.uk/golf-days-uk-surrey-tour-2013 :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2013)

Throwing out the bait and got a nibble 

I'm free and nothing planned on the Saturday either so shouldn't be an issue but I can't mention it yet to HID as I just got asked to play at Minchinhampton tomorrow in a 36 hole competition which eventually got the nod, even though I fell in last night :cheers:

Heavily pencilled in


----------



## dufferman (Apr 8, 2013)

Can anyone just enter the surrey tour? I'd love to give it a go, just to play some different courses!!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 8, 2013)

Think I might have to come and show you guys just what damage the new TM gear can do  

Will check dates with work ...


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 8, 2013)

dufferman said:



			Can anyone just enter the surrey tour? I'd love to give it a go, just to play some different courses!!
		
Click to expand...

in a word - yes

I'm playing on a round by round basis for exactly the reasons you list. Whether I complete the 5 rounds to qualify for any prizes is another matter - someone else is doing all the organising and all I have to do is decide where I want to play and turn up!


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 8, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Think I might have to come and show you guys just what damage the new TM gear can do  

Will check dates with work ...
		
Click to expand...

I've spoken to your boss and apparently you can't make that one but are free for all the later ones   I will have 3 pairs of LM shorts riding on this event!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 8, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I've spoken to your boss and apparently you can't make that one but are free for all the later ones   I will have 3 pairs of LM shorts riding on this event!
		
Click to expand...

I want to be there, just to see you don a pair of the LM shorts  especially if it's freezing and tipping it down!


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 10, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I want to be there, just to see you don a pair of the LM shorts  especially if it's freezing and tipping it down!
		
Click to expand...

it's the trousers for this event -







 the shorts will be purchased if I get the 'big  voucher' next time


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 10, 2013)

Entered  

Will see y'all there! Duncan, those trousers are mine!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2013)

Used to play Reigate Hill some years ago - on way back from Tunbridge Wells.

Pleasant enough course, if a little open to the elements and the sound of the M25! Some holes where there are options/decisions to be made about line/shot which I enjoyed.

3rd hole is site of one of my frustration angst memories. 530yd...pin high 12 feet away in 2 (tail wind)...thinking first eagle....sunk a tough 4 footer for bogey! :angry:  7th has one of those 'which side of the trees in the middle of the fairway' decisions - there's one on Woburn Marquess too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fader (Apr 10, 2013)

Typical always got something on for each event so far, this time its HIDs 22 week scan so best not miss that!

Whats the dates for May/June, as i'll get them booked with work now.


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2013)

Fader said:



			Typical always got something on for each event so far, this time its HIDs 22 week scan so best not miss that!

Whats the dates for May/June, as i'll get them booked with work now.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfdaysuk.co.uk/golf-days-uk-surrey-tour-2013


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fader said:



			Typical always got something on for each event so far, this time its HIDs 22 week scan so best not miss that!

Whats the dates for May/June, as i'll get them booked with work now.
		
Click to expand...

why do you need to be there? they give you a photo as a memoire


----------



## Fader (Apr 10, 2013)

Cheers Fish. I'll see you all in May. 

Gibbo simply because I still want use of baby making equipment afterward


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 10, 2013)

No comment!


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 11, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			No comment!
		
Click to expand...

is that a 'yes'?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Fader said:



			Cheers Fish. I'll see you all in May. 

Gibbo simply because I still want use of baby making equipment afterward
		
Click to expand...

haha, fair do's


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 11, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			is that a 'yes'?
		
Click to expand...

ERM....................


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2013)

Duncan and Baz in the top 4 - great going boys!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Duncan and Baz in the top 4 - great going boys!
		
Click to expand...

It's how we roll, Duncan has sent me all sorts of orders demanding we are aiming for a GM 1 & 2


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			It's how we roll, Duncan has sent me all sorts of orders demanding we are aiming for a GM 1 & 2
		
Click to expand...

I'll catch up when I get a couple more games down their under my belt, we'll have a GM 1, 2 & 3


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll catch up when I get a couple more games down their under my belt, we'll have a GM 1, 2 & 3 

Click to expand...

*cough*


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			*cough*
		
Click to expand...

and 4


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			and 4 

Click to expand...

World domination ........ OK I'm in!

PS Duncan cash the threats stop now


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 12, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			PS Duncan cash the threats stop now
		
Click to expand...

If I had the slightest idea what this meant I'm sure I would do it!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 12, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			If I had the slightest idea what this meant I'm sure I would do it!
		
Click to expand...

Proof that I should either proof read or not view the forum on an iPhone


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 16, 2013)

Gutted, just found out I have anti bribery training on Friday 

All is not lost as it may be morning and I could make a late tee off but not looking good gents


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Gutted, just found out I have anti bribery training on Friday 

All is not lost as it may be morning and I could make a late tee off but not looking good gents
		
Click to expand...

Can't you offer them a tenner to let you out early?


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 16, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Can't you offer them a tenner to let you out early?
		
Click to expand...

I started at a packet of foxes, apparently it just reassured him I need to be there


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I started at a packet of foxes, apparently it just reassured him I need to be there
		
Click to expand...


Or that you were just a cheapskate !!


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 17, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Gutted, just found out I have anti bribery training on Friday 

All is not lost as it may be morning and I could make a late tee off but not looking good gents
		
Click to expand...

sod's law that this one's from about 1150 rather than 1400....otoh it's pretty close for you!

reckon it's going to be pretty depressing playing with a certain person and his new bats anyhow


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 17, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			reckon it's going to be pretty depressing playing with a certain person and his new bats anyhow 

Click to expand...

my new bats-ier :whoo:


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure what response you want Duncan ..... Gutted-ier


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 17, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Not sure what response you want Duncan ..... Gutted-ier
		
Click to expand...

Do you know when you'll find out for sure mate? Would be good to see you!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 18, 2013)

Hoping tomorrow Jim.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 22, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Hoping tomorrow Jim.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I got a pass..... Will confirm tomorrow


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 23, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Looks like I got a pass..... Will confirm tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Good lad. I've asked to be put out with Dunc, so put down to join us on your sign up


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 23, 2013)

Right I'm in, but I've had to request the last group as working until 10/11 :grin:


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 23, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Right I'm in, but I've had to request the last group as working until 10/11 :grin:
		
Click to expand...

guess that means JS and I are going to be in the last goup too - guess who's buying the beer if we get held up? !!!

i've no problem with the timing other than that...we can't leave until everyone's in and we have our prizes after all


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 23, 2013)

Suits me bud, got to phone to pay been in the morning so with request the three amigos bring up the rear 

Save the best till last and all that.  Will you be rocking the new trews Dunc?


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 23, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			.  Will you be rocking the new trews Dunc?
		
Click to expand...

er.....yep!  orange & blue; orange Ecco's and it's just a question of orange, blue or white for the top..... :rofl:

then I will put them away for good I suspect!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 23, 2013)

You sir are a legend!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 23, 2013)

looking forward to it fellas  

later probably suits me to be honest as it means I'll be doing the M25 closer to 10, rather than at 9 ish!

remember the rules, no practicing!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 23, 2013)

Honest


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 24, 2013)

11.38  see y'all there!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 25, 2013)

So are we all looking forward to it....... Sun shining, no jumpers thermals or woolly hats


----------



## Sybez (Apr 28, 2013)

How'd it go?


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 28, 2013)

Sybez said:



			How'd it go?
		
Click to expand...

jimbob shot one over par with his new TM gear to win, selected a dozen TM Lethal Balls as his prize and also won a pair of LoudMouth trousers - currently in discussion over which to get (and should, IMO, change his forum handle to Long&Loud-ier the way he's hitting it (and planning to look!)


----------



## Sybez (Apr 28, 2013)

1 over off 8.... Jesus! That's good going!


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 28, 2013)

Just wish he didn't bottle that last putt, he deserved that level par round


----------



## Sybez (Apr 28, 2013)

So will he be cut 3 shots off HC now for the tour?


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 28, 2013)

Sybez said:



			So will he be cut 3 shots off HC now for the tour?
		
Click to expand...

2.5 - which works rather well

8/6

8-2.5= 5.5=6/5

so just the one shot lost (so far)


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 28, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Just wish he didn't bottle that last putt, he deserved that level par round
		
Click to expand...

:ears:

It was blooming close though!


----------

